# Willoughby Spit



## tylerhb (Mar 29, 2010)

Does anyone know where i can park to surf fish as close to the HRBT as possible? thanks


----------



## kaizenakira (Oct 9, 2009)

http://pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?t=69092


----------



## Suavea (Oct 9, 2002)

*Parking*

East side of 15th View.


----------



## Churley180 (Jun 10, 2010)

if you go to the end of willoby theres a little bar and resturant and you can park there they dont tow


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Is that access area where I hear about a nuisance dog being?


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Another couple questions......Is there enough room to get around the dock to access the corner of the spit by going this way (is it off limits/private property)? or ..... is the 11th View access and long hike the only option to getting to the the spit's corner?

Thanks


----------



## ORF Pete (Sep 26, 2009)

Yes, there is a dog there that might bark at you or act like it's going to chase you. I don't think it has ever bit anyone though. I know in the past people have called the cops on the dog, so maybe the situation is better now (the pooch never bothered me). If not and you feel threatened while on public property, call the cops or animal control.

As for that dock... it was built over public beach afaik and you have every right to go under it (so I've been told). That's what I used to do last summer, and there was about 4ft of room to walk under it.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

OK thanks. Looks like a much easier route to the spit's corner. I wasn't sure if that dock was the one that was featured in the news a few months back....the one that they were going to remove sand from so some lady's boats could get off dry land. 

I have so yummy dog treats I got a little while back. I'll be sure to take them along. I have a serious recently acquired dog phobia. Hopefully I won't get in trouble for tossing a few treats about if poochie gets a bit too close for comfort.
Poochie wouldn't by chance be a Rottie or Pit would it? And at what point/spot am I likely to encounter the dog?

Thanks again.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

One other question...once on the beach via kaizenakira's straight out directions......is fishing allowed under the bridge....tide permitting? Lots of comforting shade there.


----------



## ORF Pete (Sep 26, 2009)

I don't think you can. There are a lot of snags there near the pilings btw. I only used cheap soft lures over there that I didn't mind losing, like gulp on a jig head. I haven't been out there since last summer btw, so the level of sand under the dock might be more like 2-3ft now. The Nor' Easter we had last fall dumped a lot of sand over there. Surely there's a way around it though. At low tide last summer I could almost walk around it in the water. I do remember something about some dredging they were going to do at the Spit this past Spring. They were going to take sand from the Spit and move it down the beach or something like that. There was a thread posted about it here in fact.

Hopefully someone who has fished there more than me can chime in with news on the sand level.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Definitely was more sand there compared to the earlier map shot posted thru the link from kaizenakira.

Not sure though when this map image was updated. Gotta hit the Hybrid mode and pan towards the left a bit.


----------



## Churley180 (Jun 10, 2010)

the dog wont bother hes more scared of you then you are of him me and my friends just chase him off and also at low tide you can walk out like ten of 12 pileings its a really good stripper spot in the winter


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

OK. Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## tylerhb (Mar 29, 2010)

thanks for the link it couldnt have been better. is it legal to fish all the way to the bridge from the point?


----------



## OVmadman (Oct 14, 2009)

*parking*

Wouldnt park at the bar.The owners will have you towed if they see you parking to go fishing.:beer::fishing:


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

Churley180 said:


> if you go to the end of willoby theres a little bar and resturant and you can park there they dont tow


Bad idea. They will tow you. Seen it happen.


----------



## BIG FINN (Jul 14, 2009)

There is parking on the street


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Sometimes, if you spend money on food and drinks, have fun, interact and tip well at an establishment, it is surprising how differently you will be treated
Bar tender/waitress karma can be worth it's weight in gold.:fishing:


----------

